# new camera



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: just had to post this , Trying out my new camera, hope you like.:wave:
View attachment 97617


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooooooh what kind/type/brand???


I am not a great photographer but loves taking pics... DH is all about his gears though...

And it means you'll be sharing a ton of Zack's pics???
I'll subscribing to that thread!

I love zack pics!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi Hueyeats, Its a Panasonic PL221, not new out but new to me / It has lots of borders some are really good. When I posted this photo I didn't realize that the background was a graffiti wall Cool eh. LOL.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is awesome! I still have nothing but my phone camera ... not even Santa hears me anymore! Lol!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: Took some more to-day, what do you think. :rockon:
View attachment 98298
View attachment 98306
View attachment 98314
View attachment 98322
View attachment 98330
View attachment 98338
View attachment 98346
:clap2:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

zack said:


> :wave: Took some more to-day, what do you think. :rockon:
> View attachment 98298
> View attachment 98306
> View attachment 98314
> ...


Awesome! I love them all! The Christmas Card is fantastic! 

Your dog is so handsome too!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Abbylyn, this camera is great fun.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> That is awesome! I still have nothing but my phone camera ... not even Santa hears me anymore! Lol!


 Same here Abbylynn I had to buy my own. Santa never gets my letters. LOL.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice shots. I've never seen a brown Newf, I always see the black ones.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> Hi Hueyeats, Its a Panasonic PL221, not new out but new to me / It has lots of borders some are really good. When I posted this photo I didn't realize that the background was a graffiti wall Cool eh. LOL.


Ooooh, both mine and DH's cameras are Panasonic Lumix (pocket one "DMC-FP2, a GH3 and GH2, DH uses for his work).... we are big Panasonic fans (TVs are also panasonics). Have to say, great technology.

P.S. Those "card shots" and also one of Zack in the fields are great!
BTW, Zack do look like a bear... too cute.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

[/ATTACH]
View attachment 99257
View attachment 99265
View attachment 99273
:wave: And here's more. :wink: Hope you like.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: here's some of Zack and his buddies.:rockon:
View attachment 99585
View attachment 99601
View attachment 99609
View attachment 99617
:wave:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, those are amazing! The cows really seem to like him too! lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing shots. Such a beautiful dog!  The cows around here run from dogs. lol


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Zack has grown up with the calves here as we live by the farm, so they all know him.. He always wants to clean their ears. LOL


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

View attachment 100826
View attachment 100834
just adding more. :wave: I personally love these. :wave:


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: This is Zack with his favourite toy, its a giant teddy he 's had for the last 4years, it's been washed and washed but I just couldn't throw it away as he loves it, hope you like this photo. :wave:
View attachment 107178


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous Boy! But "Zack" looks like the giant teddy!!! Awesome! "


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: From this little puppy came this big bear. :rockon:


----------



## redranger (Sep 30, 2013)

You and Zack surely enjoying the new camera, great hobby! He looks always ready for the shots.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the photos! I wonder how many people have mistaken him for a real bear from a distance? Lol!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

OMG, before I read the comments I was totally thinking about how I'm gonna comment on here saying that I think I would actually confuse him for a bear from a distance, lol!

Love Zack!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Catching up with Zack... and he is looking as famously great as usual!
Thanks for sharing all the "bear-bear" pics!


----------

